

Experimental WebGL interface in Google Maps - mark_h
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-maps-in-webgl.html

======
1880
Very smooth in Windows XP with Chrome 14. If you don't see the option to
enable it, make sure that you have English set as your language, or append
hl=en to the URL.

The best about this is that they aren't using images anymore in the map view,
but vectors, just like in Android. Everything is faster, less data is
transferred, and not everything is reloaded when you zoom in or out. This is
what WebGL is about, real accelerated and smooth apps, not spinning metalic
teapots :)

Now if Chrome didn't get image corruption half of the times that I open a
WebGL page...

------
imrehg
Don't work on my Linux machine (Arch Linux), but actually it fits their
description, I have Mesa 7.11 driver and they say I would need "earlier than
7.9" [0].

Funny that on the same place they recommend to "[k]eep your graphics card
driver and OS system up to date", which is exactly the problem - I'm "too" up
to date...

[0]
[http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=12...](http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=1220892)

------
xorglorb
It works well, and I'm glad to see Google pushing towards HTML5 (and related
standards) and away from Flash.

------
zobzu
Does not work on Linux with Chromium Slow with Firefox (also on Linux)

I've sandy bridge intel graphics.

sad state of the Linux webgl drivers :(

Runs fine on Windows (Nvidia 560GTX) on both Firefox and Chrome, but both are
also not perfectly smooth, compared to the classic view.

------
rufo
MapGL doesn't seem to want to activate on my 2011 MacBook Air in Chrome beta
(15) - it just says my computer doesn't meet system requirements.

I don't see the option in Safari (with WebGL enabled) or Firefox, either.

------
PedroCandeias
Doesn't work on my early 2011 macbook pro 13" running lion. Anyone running one
of these can get it to work?

------
Game_Ender
Works fine on my Ubuntu 10.04 Linux machine with Chrome 15.0.874.83 beta and
Nvidia driver 195.36.24.

------
ajtaylor
Works great with Chrome 14 on Lion. The rotatable 45 degree satellite views
are wicked cool.

------
ck2
OT but hey Google - bring back realestate to google maps!

All these new features are nice but without new, local data it's not useful.

------
icegreentea
Looks really cool. Needs some tweaking in areas with a lot of high rises (like
Manhattan). The perspective + fading + faux shadows of all the high buildings
can make making out the streets difficult in some places. But shiny.

------
robinduckett
Works great on my system, Terrorists wet dream, tho.

